# knife sharpning, any experts out there????



## cfbutler31 (Dec 20, 2005)

i have been struggling with sharpning knives for years, used the stones, but never got a sharp edge, used the ceramic rods at angles, liked those, but was a quick dull after minimal use, i recently found a fool proof  , it if really exists, way to sharpen a knife.  i really like this clamp, keeps the perfect angle, has anyone used this or any other ways to sharpen a knife????? i want to learn


----------



## Headshot (Dec 20, 2005)

I have used the Lansky or Smith sharpening sets.  They have fixed angles to keep the edge consistent.  

My dad was one of the best sharpening a knife.   I have not acquired the patience he had.  He had the patience to slowly, consistently pull the cutting edge over 2 or 3 different stones in the process.  It might take him hours to sharpen one knife.  When he put an edge on a knife it would stay there.    

Good luck!


----------



## Ga-Spur (Dec 20, 2005)

The ceramic sticks is the most sure way of getting a knive razor sharp. Some knives like the old 
Buck knives are hard to sharpen while the Case xx is easy to sharpen and holds its edge . All ceramic sticks are not created equally though.


----------



## labman (Dec 20, 2005)

I use a steel bought from the local butcher shop. I have used it for years. Stroke the blade on the same side for 8-10 strokes until you get a slight curl to the blade then stroke it on each side until you get the desired sharpness you want usually 12-15 strokes and i can have one shaving you. I never use the stones or rocks. If the knife is already in fairly good shape just hit it even on opposit sides.


----------



## cfbutler31 (Dec 20, 2005)

the knife in the picture was dull out of the box, literally, never has had a decent edge on it, when i attached that guide, and a couple of days later, even that knife will cut the elmo out of you now, i have looked far and wide somewhere in augusta to drop off my hunting knives and come back to get them with razor edges on them, but i have yet to find someone that will do it, so i have been hunting around for a sharpner that even i would be able to use, i like this one so far, i had to grind the blade down a bunch, it would not even touch the stone good when i first started, it was just very unevenly cut from the factory., cheap ole timer from schrade, but its gonna be back in action on the next down brown i get


----------



## SakoL61R (Dec 20, 2005)

+1 on the Lansky since 1991.  However, the wife bought a Chef's Choice electric sharpener (3 stone version) a couple years ago.  It will put a hair shavin' edge on my blades.


----------



## labman (Dec 20, 2005)

Find a good Taxidermist they know how to sharpen knives and most would do it for a small fee I'm sure. That's where I learned years ago I have a friend in the buisness that showed me.


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 21, 2005)

The Lansky system works for me. I recommend it highly.


----------



## RJY66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Both Lansky and Chef's choice work well...I have used both.  

If you really want a knife that is razor sharp and easy to keep that way, look at getting one that has a convex grind edge.  They can be easily maintained by stropping them on a piece of leather or very fine sandpaper using the same technique an old timey barber would use to hone his straight razor.  

A couple of convexed edge knives I know of are Bark River and Marbles.  I bought a Bark River and used in on a couple of deer this year.  It came razor sharp and all I have to do to keep it that way is give it a few licks on an old leather tool belt between uses.  I have been pleased so far.  

Here is the knife...

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_...river_highland_special_antique_stag_bone.html

And here is some info on convex grinds and how to maintain them...
http://home.nycap.rr.com/sosak/convex.htm


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 21, 2005)

This little jewel will make your knife sharpening a breeze. Just rake your blade acrossed it a couple to a few times depending on your blade and it will shave you. Talk about simplicity in a design, this thing is really amazing. I keep one everywhere I use a knife.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 21, 2005)

Cowboy I have never seen that brand or that kind where ya get it at? It takes me hours to get one sharp so I send mine off with wife when she takes her sisors and dog clippers to get sharpen....


----------



## Jerry L. Lyda (Dec 21, 2005)

I live in Evans. cfbutler31 I'll be glad to show you how to sharpen a knife. I have put razor edges on large blades. For the regular knifes I use an element out of an outdoor LARGE watt light. It only takes me a few minutes to get the edge I want and then I use the leather of by boot to finish it off.


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 22, 2005)

Its hard to describe exactly how to sharpen a knife. the edge angle is somewhat important. it will effect how long your sharp edge will hold up. the biggest mistake I see in people sharpening blades is, they arent bringing the edge to a point before they fine tune it. If you look at the edge closley you can see if it has a flat, or if it comes to a point. bring it to a point with aggresive honing before you even think about getting tha sharp edge. once your edge comes to a point then lighten up, and go to finer stones. try to keep the angle consistant though out the hole sharpining process. you can feel it when the point is established. otherwise try to keep the gap from the back side of your blade to the stone the same. always use quallity stones.


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 22, 2005)

SakoL61R said:
			
		

> +1 on the Lansky since 1991.  However, the wife bought a Chef's Choice electric sharpener (3 stone version) a couple years ago.  It will put a hair shavin' edge on my blades.




Is this the model  you have?  Or, is it this one?  If so, I will order one.

Dan


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 22, 2005)

*Knife sharpening*

I use lansky sharpeners.....It works well, but still takes
time if you have "butter knife" edge to start with....
Once you have proper "angle" it only takes 5-10 mins to
return to razor sharp.....


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 22, 2005)

7Mag Hunter said:
			
		

> I use lansky sharpeners.....It works well, but still takes
> time if you have "butter knife" edge to start with....
> Once you have proper "angle" it only takes 5-10 mins to
> return to razor sharp.....


I use the GATCO equivalent with diamond stones....the diamond stones make shorter work of a rolled edge.
-SG


----------



## cfbutler31 (Dec 22, 2005)

it seems few people use the stones anymore, in the traditional way, i say traditional, the only way i was shown, i'm guessing the lansky is the same thing, just a different presentation to the blade, if anyone is using the same kind of hones in my pictures, do you use a guide????? or free hand it, like my father still does????  how many times do you rake it across the hones in the med, fine, and really fine????  or is just feeling the blade, it feels pretty sharp now, and i have only used the coarse, and med. stones, i don't currently own a fine one, i have some ordered, would really appreciate feedback on using stones, even if i'm wasting my time, and maybe i ought to just get me one of those chef's choice????


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a red benchstone that I like, it`s called an India Stone and is manmade. after usin` it I then hit the blade a few licks with a ceramic rod and then strop it on a piece of leather.


----------



## dixie (Dec 22, 2005)

I can just WALK BY a knife display and knock the edges off of them in the case, if anybody finds something that'll sharpen a knife, please let me know.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not a knife sharpening expert, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express recently .........     

The Lansky system works, so do the EZE Lap Diamond Sharpeners and they come in different sizes. 

Agree that angle is very important & getting the blade's edge to a 'point' before going to a finer stone or sticks is also key. Just takes patience, practice, & learning to 'feel' the edge as it starts coming into shape.

S-N-H


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 22, 2005)

my dad taught me to use stones(2) and honing oil.been doing it since then


----------



## cfbutler31 (Dec 23, 2005)

if you maintain the same angle, can you run the knife across the hones too much????, say it only takes 20, but you run it across 100 times, does it hurt the blade more than it helps, or does it just get sharper and sharper????


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 23, 2005)

cfbutler31 said:
			
		

> if you maintain the same angle, can you run the knife across the hones too much????, say it only takes 20, but you run it across 100 times, does it hurt the blade more than it helps, or does it just get sharper and sharper????



I would think you'd reach a point of diminishing returns  ?

Dan


----------



## Redman (Dec 23, 2005)

Go to wusthof.com and read there  there information about fnife sharpening.


----------



## SakoL61R (Dec 23, 2005)

I have the second one with 3 slots.  
I shot ya a pm as well, Dan.
Sako




			
				Lightninrod said:
			
		

> Is this the model  you have?  Or, is it this one?  If so, I will order one.
> 
> Dan


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 24, 2005)

Got it and thanks again Charles.

Dan


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 24, 2005)

Lostoutlaw, My Father Inlaw got me my first one. He found them somewhere but seen how simple it was to get an edge on a knife. Soon after I found a local feed store that had them and bought some. I will keep my eyes out for them and if I can find some, I'll buy some more and send you one. Trust me these things are awesome and a no brainer to use. I have hones and Lansky systems I don't even bother with them anymore. I'm telling you a couple swipes and your blade will shave you. I keep a bare spot on my arm.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone ever used the ceramic fillament that is found inside some really large street lamps. They are kinda hard to find but are unbelivable at sharpening knives. Try to find the larger ones. The small ones work just as good and you can hod them between your thumb and index finger but the only thing is I have cut myself a few times. They are Awesome...


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 24, 2005)

Lostoutlaw, Here is a link to look at :   www.radamfg.com/Products.asp
Then click on Rada Classics " Best of the Best "


----------



## labman (Dec 24, 2005)

Get a steel from the local butcher. They work great! it's all I use and I keep razor edges on all our knives with it.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks cowboy got me three on order today ......


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 25, 2005)

Glad I could be of assistance. I know you will really like this sharpener. It's just way to easy and the results are awesome.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 26, 2005)

www.warthogsharp.com I'm 54 and tried everything that has been mentioned and this sharpener has me sold   every knife sharp in a few strokes   have used it for 2 years now on everything from hunting knives to kitchen knives and it WORKS


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 27, 2005)

Eddy M. said:
			
		

> www.warthogsharp.com I'm 54 and tried everything that has been mentioned and this sharpener has me sold   every knife sharp in a few strokes   have used it for 2 years now on everything from hunting knives to kitchen knives and it WORKS



Eddy:  That's a wierd site; wierd in that I could not find a price  

Dan


----------



## ShakyCharb (Dec 27, 2005)

At the last Buckarama I picked up a flier that lists SRP of $65.00 for a Warthog.


----------



## Lightninrod (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks SC.

Dan


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't think they sell on line but do show up at gun shows at least in Georgia


----------



## vince (Dec 27, 2005)

I'am lazy I know 2 guys that work at the local meat market.I take my hunting knives to them and they sharpen them for me. Because I have never been able to do it right myself.


----------



## short stop (Dec 28, 2005)

guess i can do it right    I know folks who can dull a good knife ---I clean aand quarter  my deer with a  small Ol Timer  2 blade   pocket knife --I keep it razor sharp   . a Couple strokes on a good arkansaw  stone  every couple days  and shes better thean brand new ---key to  using a rock---  dont roll the edge over  on 1 side of the blade -and use a good oil '' marvel'' or   3&1  --NOT WESSON  COOKING OIL    practice practice practice ---remember some knives  are made  of cheap steel --if you paid  less than $10 dollars new for it odds are its junk -and you  could only s harpen it with one of those counter toppers that eat the blade off


----------



## ShakyCharb (Dec 28, 2005)

While looking for a current price for the watrhog ($75 w/heavy base) I came across this site that give some good reviews of it and others.

http://users.ameritech.net/knives/Warthog.htm


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 28, 2005)

I kid you not I have used steels,stones,ceramic rods, diamond coated rods, v-shaped sharpeners in steel and ceramic, ect.,ect and none can sharpen for me like that Warthog --even my kids can put on  a super sharp edge in 3-5 minutes I got mine at a Cobb County Gun show(civic center) several years ago only problem I have had is breaking the plastic bushings the horizonal rods go through I sent them a e-mail and had 2 sets of bushings free in a few days


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 29, 2005)

labman said:
			
		

> Find a good Taxidermist they know how to sharpen knives and most would do it for a small fee I'm sure. That's where I learned years ago I have a friend in the buisness that showed me.



I asked my favorite processor about this over the weekend....she said, "the cheaper the better" and was using one of the those split V style that you pull down over the blade, another butcher was using a steel rod and said, "these things don't work either"  but I do believe I came away with one good suggestion...something inexpensive that works ....


----------



## cowboyron (Jan 18, 2006)

Lostoutlaw, Did you receive your quick edge knife sharpeners by Rada mfg if so how do you like them?


----------

